

Decrease churn, increase conversions or hire a sales team? - ryancarson
http://thinkvitamin.com/business/decrease-churn-increase-conversions-or-hire-a-sales-team/

======
salemh
Do you need a sales team or a sales Lead to eventually build out the sales
team? Why ramp up an expensive full-fledged sales "team" (size?) without
processes in place for sales, communication with the developers / client
services (expectations managed and met).

